# Ruger 10 22 magazine OEM Clear BX-1 CLR



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

Ruger 10 22 magazine OEM Clear 10 rnd BX-1 Clr.

New in Package OEM Product

$23.00

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/ruger-1022-oem-clear-magazine-nib-bx-1-clr-2/


----------

